# Anybody Smoked a Coon?



## cripplecreek (Oct 22, 2010)

Being the redneck country boy that I am, I have some guys that work for me that eat coon and talk about how good it is.  I've never tried coon myself but have them offered to me all the time.  I figure that If I'm going to try one it will have to be smoked.  Anyone have experience here (or ideas)?

Mike


----------



## eman (Oct 22, 2010)

Eaten corn fed coon that was  stewed down w/ sweet potatos. Good stuff.


----------



## bluechip (Oct 22, 2010)

I have never eaten it smoked but I ate some that barbequed and it was good. But once it got cold and tried to re-heat it, I didn't like it.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 22, 2010)

Well it looks like Buckwheat tried some.........I have never tried it but I have never had any offered to me either. My whole theory on this is try it twice for it might not been cooked right the first time. So get some smoke it and don't forget the Q-view.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 22, 2010)

I have never had "Smoked Coon", but my PA redneck Dad, brought one home when I was a kid. He cooked it in Mom's old gas stove. It stank up the house! Boy was she Pizzed!!! My brother & I were laughing for days, but not in front of the old man.

I have eaten & enjoyed many strange things, but that Coon was terrible!

Bear


----------



## meateater (Oct 22, 2010)

I've smoked a few but not with wood.


----------



## bluechip (Oct 22, 2010)

Bear are you sure your dad didn't have a skunk???


----------



## miamirick (Oct 22, 2010)

heres a moma and some babies, i guess we should try the babies, they would be more tender?

should we smoke em  beer can style or spatchcock em?


----------



## squirrel (Oct 22, 2010)

Great time of day. I'm as country as they get, but I ain't eaten no gawd durn coon.


----------



## eman (Oct 22, 2010)

th BIG thing about coon is getting all the musk glands out when skinning.

 If you don't you will smell up the house for a week. and it will taste awful.

 Kinda like not trimming ALL the fat off gator meat b4 cooking.


----------



## miamirick (Oct 22, 2010)

hey eman, take it easy on the gators, just cause they stink this year it wont last too long,  HOPEFULLY!

your tigers got lucky on that fake punt


----------



## meateater (Oct 22, 2010)

miamirick said:


> heres a moma and some babies, i guess we should try the babies, they would be more tender?
> 
> should we smoke em  beer can style or spatchcock em?


.223 works, .270 Win makes them more tender.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 23, 2010)

meateater said:


> .223 works, .270 Win makes them more tender.


Claymore


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 23, 2010)

eman said:


> th BIG thing about coon is getting all the musk glands out when skinning.
> 
> If you don't you will smell up the house for a week. and it will taste awful.
> 
> Kinda like not trimming ALL the fat off gator meat b4 cooking.




That's probably what my Dad didn't do.

We always cut the scent glands off the deer's back legs before we even gut them, but I'm sure he wasn't well versed on preparing a Coon.

It was funny, Mom bitching, Dad opening the windows, and my brother & I laughing our butts off (in secret).


----------



## squirrel (Oct 23, 2010)

eman said:


> th BIG thing about coon is getting all the musk glands out when skinning.
> 
> If you don't you will smell up the house for a week. and it will taste awful.
> 
> Kinda like not trimming ALL the fat off gator meat b4 cooking.




 I threw up in my mouth a little when I read that. That is just wrong on so many levels. LOL! I said I wasn't coming back to this thread but it's kinda like that really bad train wreck, you know you shouldn't look because it is so disturbing, but you can't help yourself!


----------



## eman (Oct 23, 2010)

Now squirrel,

 Coon and gator are just like any other meat . If i cooked up a big pot of coon  sauce piquant or some  gator court boullion You'ld be asking for seconds .

 As long as you didn't know what you were eating. Deer , elk, and most other wild game have musk glands that must be carefully removed when skinning / butchering.. Some are real strong  Coon , Elk ,Deer . Some you dont even know they are there . Rabbit , Squirrel , ETC.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh the Squirrel has got some musk glands alright. A couple of bags of boiled peanuts and a few beers and I'll crop dust everything in sight.


----------



## eman (Oct 23, 2010)

OK thats one keyboard  you owe me. I just spewed coffee  all over this one LMFAO


----------



## meateater (Oct 23, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Oh the Squirrel has got some musk glands alright. A couple of bags of boiled peanuts and a few beers and I'll crop dust everything in sight.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2010)

LOL----And the Bear remains silent!


----------



## squirrel (Oct 24, 2010)

OMG! That "sounds" about right. LOLOLOL! Hey you guys go back to emans "mad" thread I hijacked it with a question about the MES and need some help.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 28, 2010)

Look what was on my porch night before last, while I was trying to get my throwdown stuff done on the smoker. He hissed at me several times and I almost dropped my fattie!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 28, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Look what was on my porch night before last, while I was trying to get my throwdown stuff done on the smoker. He hissed at me several times and I almost dropped my fattie!




Cheryl,

Be very careful with one of them getting close to humans (or squirrels) like that (possum, coon, fox, etc), especially during the day. At least that one was at night---not as much chance of him being sick---You just caught him by surprise.

Bear


----------

